# Spoo on Duck Dynasty bird hunting



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I love the show Duck Dynasty. Tonight Si wanted a new bird dog. He chose a Spoo. They teased him until they saw the Spoo retrieve. Even the hillbillies were impressed. Just goes to show the vertasitility of the poodle and challenging people's misconceptions about them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

In a continental no less........I was cracking up. The Spoo was a much better retriever than the other dogs (retrievers).


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Not to mention the poodle kisses on the beard.....I knew Si was my favorite for a reason...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband loves that show. I call it the Men's Housewifes Show. I watched it to see the spoo. Wow was he pretty. My Stella would go get the bird, but she would not want to give it up... Carley would think, Oh yeah, " Raw" falling from the sky, dinner time !


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Haven't seen the new episode yet, but looking forward to watching it on the DVR later! When I first heard of DD it sounded ridiculous, but what do you know, now I'm hooked! So fun to see a poodle on there!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Never even heard of the show until this thread, but it's a hoot! (Or is it "quack"?) 

Here's a link to the full episode with the poodle on A&E: Duck Dynasty: Can't hardly weight.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

First time watching the show, and now I want to try dove!

Also, is the poodle really Si's dog now? or was it just for the show?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Si's poodle! Now to pull out all of my Angel's retriever gear and get back to training! I want to see her retrieve as well. I always think that show is a hoot and loved Willie in the yoga! Yes, these guys think it is easy have never done real yoga!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Locket said:


> Also, is the poodle really Si's dog now? or was it just for the show?



I was wondering the same thing! So, I went to Louter Creek's FB page and according to them Cooper has an agent! So, I'm assuming it was just for the show!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

RileysMommy said:


> I was wondering the same thing! So, I went to Louter Creek's FB page and according to them Cooper has an agent! So, I'm assuming it was just for the show!


Well, the combo of Si and "Killer" is just too good to pass up, so I hope they keep it up as a running story line.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's Louter Creek's Cooper.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Funny, I was looking at Louter Creek's website last night. Very impressive poodles. It's great that they're showing a side of the poodle people don't see very often on a popular show


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

There is nothing better than a ******* with a poodle in a modified CC, hunting dove!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

It was great! And, well, he isn't a poodle but I have to brag on him anyway. The black lab that was hunting with Jase was my boy Juniper! He was at the Louter's hanging out with his buddy Cooper when they went to film the episode, so he got to tag along. It would be fun if they kept the story line going and used Cooper in future episodes.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Sookster said:


> It was great! And, well, he isn't a poodle but I have to brag on him anyway. The black lab that was hunting with Jase was my boy Juniper! He was at the Louter's hanging out with his buddy Cooper when they went to film the episode, so he got to tag along. It would be fun if they kept the story line going and used Cooper in future episodes.


Sookster, you should be very proud, Juniper is a STAR (poodle or not). I must admit I was too busy staring at the spoo and did not even notice the other dogs but am going to go re-watch it to get a glimpse of your lovely lab!

:clap2:

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Locket said:


> First time watching the show, and now I want to try dove!


Please tell me you mean like a Dove ice cream bar or Dove soap?!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sookster said:


> ...well, he isn't a poodle but I have to brag on him anyway. The black lab that was hunting with Jase was my boy Juniper! He was at the Louter's hanging out with his buddy Cooper when they went to film the episode, so he got to tag along. It would be fun if they kept the story line going and used Cooper in future episodes.


How neat! I want a pawtograph. We can all write to the show as fans of Juniper to keep him on!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Now that is way too cool to have such tv stars on this site! I love Duck dynasty - and this episode was awesome! Si and his handsome poodle!


----------



## Deacon's Mom (Mar 3, 2013)

The poodle on the show, Cooper, has the same dad as my pup!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Deacon's Mom said:


> The poodle on the show, Cooper, has the same dad as my pup!


You get bragging rights by association! How nice for Cooper to have a celebrity dad. I'm sure he's a shining star himself.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally saw it! Loved it lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes I now got to see Sooksters lab too, lol. Juniper is a nice lab! 

It is on now so I am watching a repeat.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

After watching the episode again, I have come up with an idea as to why a poodle is *the perfect dog* for Si. It is the only dog that is able to grow a beard as long as his. lol
Such as this one on this flickr: Bearded Poodle

That bearded gray poodle has an awesome beard!

Or this one 









Now if we can just get them to agree we can watch more spoos on Duck Dynasty! lol


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

We just saw the episode 2 nights ago! Hahaha the poodle is awesome! Silly question, but it the poodle on Duck dynasty red or apricot? 

Now we definitely want a second spoo. Maybe next summer!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lea said:


> We just saw the episode 2 nights ago! Hahaha the poodle is awesome! Silly question, but it the poodle on Duck dynasty red or apricot?
> 
> Now we definitely want a second spoo. Maybe next summer!!


I think he's a red. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I wanna watch it! does anyone have a link?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That's Louter Creek's boy, Cooper. Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lea...he is a red. Apricots are more yellow toned.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Lou said:


> I wanna watch it! does anyone have a link?


Do a search for Duck Dynasty Poodle Hunt and you'll find several YouTube links.


----------

